

Tell HN: I'm ready for a Gmail replacement - Maro

Lately Gmail has been slower and slower for me. It's not that I have a lot of mail, I'm at 10%. It's just lagging. Today it's been especially bad, with Gmail taking 10s of seconds to load. Downloading attached PDF files also takes 10s of seconds. Opening emails is slow. This both from the office and @home. (Is it possible my account has been erroneously moved to a remote datacenter?)<p>I'd be ready to pay $5/mo. for a better service that actually depends on me being satisfied.
======
eof
Gmail is fine for me in terms of speed. My main issue is lack of trust in the
google of the future.

Is hosting your mail out of the question?

~~~
Maro
I like the idea of hosted apps that are very polished and constantly improving
at their own game, like eg. Github.

